# Samsung a920 bluetooth 750li



## billr317 (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok, I am now trying my 4th phone with my 750li. 

I originally tried the new samson a940 form Sprint (my current cell provider), but that just endlessly restarted and shut down. 

Then I tried the motorola v551 from cingular, and that worked ok, but their coverage stinks! 

So I then tried the motorola e815, which works, and I will probably keep! 

However, Sprint came out with the Samsung a920 which has bluetooth and it works sort of! I can get the phone to pair with the car. I can make phone calls out so long as it originates from the phone, and then the car speakers and microphone work. 

Has anyone had any luck with this phone. 

I am fully aware of the approved phone list that bmw has put out. Unfortunately that list is very limited. I do not really care about all the phone manufacturers, and different bluetooth compatibility in them all. Just wanted to see if anyone else has tried this phone! 

Thanks!


----------



## TekPartner (Feb 6, 2006)

*samsung a940*

i just purchased a 2006 650ci. my samsung a940 will not work, it keeps going on and off too. i called sprint and they said they are working on a software download for the phone so it will work in the bmw


----------

